

Scopeleaks.js: detect variables leaking into the global scope - mcantelon
https://github.com/ruidlopes/scopeleaks

======
tlrobinson
Related: my "LeakHelper" project, which goes beyond top level global variables
by traversing the entire reachable JavaScript object graph, executing a
function of your choosing for each object:
<http://github.com/tlrobinson/leakhelper>

All it really does is the traversing (but it handles the gory details of that
using a couple different set implementations), but it's easy to use it for
various purposes like finding newly created objects, or objects you expected
to no longer be referenced anywhere (logical memory leaks), etc.

------
Pewpewarrows
This looks pretty neat, especially while we have to wait for Strict Mode to be
supported in all the major browsers.

------
js4all
Cool helper. Namespace pollution is still an issue even with popular libs.

